# Would this be original lastolite hilites?



## Kristofgss (May 5, 2013)

Hi guys, I've been trying to do high key pictures with the help of normal living room curtains as a kind of cheap option, but I noticed that amazon itself has the lastolite 5x7 hilite background for 90 UK pounds (equivalent to 140 dollars), which is less than 1/3 of the normal 300 pound (450 dollar) price as far as I am aware.
Would there be any chance that these are not the original lastolite products or could this just be a really really weird price setting?

Link
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000UAV4TQ/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Regards,
Kristof


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 5, 2013)

Looks genuine, sold by Amazon not a 3rd party seller. Amazon.com (US) lists it for $450. Good find, I'd jump on it!


----------



## Kristofgss (May 6, 2013)

It's become #1 bestseller in Photo Studio Backrounds now. ;D


----------



## Harry Muff (May 6, 2013)

Let's hope Amazon doesn't catch on...


----------



## Harry Muff (May 7, 2013)

So how many people here bought one? Come on be honest. 8)


----------



## jointdoc (May 7, 2013)

If it is not lastolite Amazon has a great return policy. All lastolite products are well marked.


----------



## Kristofgss (May 8, 2013)

I ordered one to see what they are going to send. it's like a really expensive kinder surprise egg now : )


----------



## Harry Muff (May 8, 2013)

jointdoc said:


> If it is not lastolite Amazon has a great return policy. All lastolite products are well marked.




This was my thinking. As Neuro says, it's from Amazon themselves.


It clearly says it is a Lastolite Hilite so I would be surprised if it isn't genuine. It would be embarrassing for them otherwise. 




Incidentally, is anyone aware of any Hilite knockoffs? I haven't come across any.


----------



## Scott_McPhee (May 9, 2013)

I've bought one - now just looking for some cheap while vinyl so I can make a train for it.

Great price too - snap them up.


----------



## Harry Muff (May 10, 2013)

Well, mine was dispatched early this morning, so it could well arrive tomorrow.


Incidentally, I saw what I think was a 8x6 one in Calumet the other day. It was big!
I was surprised by the depth mostly though. And I don't see why the 5x7 would be any shallower as they are built to accept the same lights.


Time will tell...


----------



## luoto (May 10, 2013)

Thank you to the OP for noticing. I've ordered one via my parents in the UK (and they can take with them to me) to save gbp40 shipping to Finland. No supersaver EU shipping for that.

Now one can hope they mix up the 8x7 and send that by mistake


----------



## Kristofgss (May 10, 2013)

Mine is now in status "We've started preparing your parcel for delivery and it should leave our facility in the next few hours to a few days. "

So I'll keep you updated as well.


----------



## Harry Muff (May 11, 2013)

Got mine today and it's the real deal. I tested it quickly with my old 30D and here are my thoughts:


Really easy to set up, and not too hard to break it down and bag it up. Most surprising thing is the weight… Much heavier than I thought, but no problem carrying it around.


I did some quick, on the spot snaps of my Mrs. to get an idea of how well it works... And I'm happy.  


See for yourselves below. These are straight out of the camera 30D jpgs and not the usual raws from my 5D2.


I deliberately didn't use a front light or reflector as I wanted to see it working on its own. I use D-Lite 200 and 400 heads and this was with just the 200 set to 4.0. Setting it to 5.0 caused too much flooding. I poked the light as far inside as I could while still on the stand.


In the shot in front of the background, she is practically leaning against it. Then we switched around and I tried using it as a lightbox. You can see me as well as the shape and size of the Hilite in her eyes. The catch lights are a little strange though.


It makes a very nice (and comparatively cheap) large lightbox, and I can see myself using it just as that with a regular seamless background setup. I'm even contemplating getting a second one if I can get a cheap third strobe.


Anyhoo, take a look below and remember that they are only supposed to be samples of lighting quality, not masterpieces. 8)


----------



## Kristofgss (May 13, 2013)

Very nice. Mine is still en route. I noticed that they are no longer available form amazon itself now. So either their stock is gone or they wanted to get rid of what was left in their warehouse.


----------



## Harry Muff (May 13, 2013)

I supposed I'm a bit disappointed that they're gone, but there's a reason I hesitated on getting a second… I don't actually need it; it was just a great deal that's all.


Funnily enough, the other sellers are selling it for £315 lowest price, whereas Amazon are selling the 6x7 Hilite for £299.

I know which one I would go for… 




I agree that they were probably just getting rid of them. The price difference between the 6x7 and 5x7 makes it a no brainer at regular prices.




Of course, we didn't pay anything close to regular price. 8) 




Enjoy, mate. You'll love it!


----------

